# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Создание билетов- карточек

## tarantinich

Ищу софтинку для создания билетов - карточек с функцией присвоение каждому билету уникального кода ( тоесть , фирма проводит розыгрыш призов и нужно распечатать призавые карточки с уникальными кодами) Заранее спс

----------


## ksantippa

Попробуй в exel создать таблицу с необходимым фоном... оформлением с функцией случайное число "=СЛУЧМЕЖДУ(0;9999999)"

----------


## tarantinich

> Попробуй в exel создать таблицу с необходимым фоном... оформлением с функцией случайное число "=СЛУЧМЕЖДУ(0;9999999)"


не то

_Добавлено через 45 минут 28 секунд_
Tick Master кряк помогите найти

_Добавлено через 26 минут 10 секунд_
чётко подходит TicketBench но с крякой пока голяк(((

----------


## AlexZander_D

Ловите TicketBench:
*Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/dfun8xwqx

----------


## tarantinich

> Ловите TicketBench:
> *Скрытый текст*http://depositfiles.com/files/dfun8xwqx


 уже нашёл)))  Но чёт она не совсем устраивает 
 Спасибо )

----------

